# ZR AUDIO LABS Midbass & Planar Midrange



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Just Showed Up with 2 of the pieces for my of 3 way setup

Midbass is ZR18W 
Midrange is Planar12

The basket is made from Stabilit and brass/aluminum. The construction is sandwich-like, which completely eliminates all parasitic resonances. This is prerequisite for linearity and low distortions. It is made from 22 components and assembled entirely by hand. The speaker itself is made from more than 30 components. Top and bottom parts of the basket are made from Stabilit and joined together with screws.


Cost Very Expensive - VERY !!!


























































Planar Magnet is on the pole act as a phase cone

































Specs Midbass ZR 18W
Voice-coil diameter:	25 mm
Impedance:	4 OHM
Re:	3.8 OHM
Fs:	42 Hz
Qes:	0.84
Qms:	3.33
Qts:	0.67
Diameter:	132 mm
Vas:	24.2 l
BL:	4.23 N/A
Cms:	0.96 mm/N
Le:	0.3 mH
Mms:	15 g
Sensitivity:	88.5 dB/2.83 V/ 1 m
Power:	100 WRMS
Recommended frequency: 35-5000 Hz
Outer diameter: 180 mm
Mounting diameter: 157 mm
Mounting depth: 70 mm


Specs ZR 12 Planar
Voice-coil diameter:	25 mm
Impedance:	4 O
Re:	4.2 O
Fs:	70 Hz
Qes:	0.47
Qms:	3.67
Qts:	0.41
Diameter:	83 mm
Vas:	5.5 l
BL:	4.3 N/A
Cms:	1.12 mm/N
Le:	0.2 mH
Mms:	4.6 g
Sensitivity:	90 dB/2.83 V/ 1 m
Power:	100 WRMS
Recommended frequency: 100-6000 Hz
Outer diameter: 120 mm
Mounting diameter:	101 mm
Mounting depth: 55 mm


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice looking, PM the cost on those. That midrange is not what I would call a Planar, but guess that's what they labeled it?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Slit cones?


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

From the back it looks like they are.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Very cool if they are.

I mean they are cool anyways...you know what I mean.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Seck see!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yea... these have come up before. I've talked to them about getting drivers to test but it didn't pan out the one time they offered them up (I had just given up the klippel). 

they look very similar to scan revelator cone.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice sexy speakers..


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Very nice! I was gonna buy the Ground Zero versions, but went with Esotars instead.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Zvone Raspor know how to design extremely good sounding drivers.....


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Very cool Mark can't wait to hear them.
John


----------



## tundradirtboy (Aug 15, 2011)

What's the cost on a set?


----------



## Krisfromtampa (Aug 6, 2012)

Those remind me of the A/D/S PX series


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

https://www.solen.ca/pub/index.php?...%26s1%3D2%26s2%3D1&id=54&s1=2&s2=1&s3=&man=54

Alot.



tundradirtboy said:


> What's the cost on a set?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

ZR Speaker Lab - About Us


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

What's the Xmax on those? Can't find it on any spec sheet... 

Thanks, 
Kelvin


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Please tell us your opinion about the performa
View attachment 39523
nce!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Neat toys on that table


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

those are so sexy I'd have to have see through enclosures so I could see'em....


----------



## Pad (Mar 22, 2009)

Now, these are some sexy speakers!

Hope the sound is on par with the looks.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

xmas-lin is approximately +/- 4.5 mm
xmas-max would be approximately +/- 10 mm.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

xxx_busa said:


> xmas-lin is approximately +/- 4.5 mm
> xmas-max would be approximately +/- 10 mm.


xmas is Dec 25th


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Any more info? Any subjective listening feedback?

Thanks!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Not yet, Should have them installed by Jan-Feb





Se7en said:


> Any more info? Any subjective listening feedback?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Havent heard planars yet, ..... 12m sounds very transparent, dynamic and very detailed, vocals have body and weight.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

how can you stand having these laying around not installed? have you fired them up at all??


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Midbass is in, Very real, Still need to make some install changes for the MB, but these are some of the best sounding drivers i've every listened to in my car, Seas excel, esotic, esotar, usher 18w, Hat's, Audio Development, and PHASS.

What I find interesting about hi-end, All the top mfg have the same advanced technologies. Some more-so than others. Nothing sounds better than the another, it all boils down how the music is represented to you and makes you fell. These have all the nero's firing, to bad there buried in the doors currently, they do look nice, And I'm very pleased with the sound, ive maybe 50 hours on them so more to come.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

And Here are the Tweeters..............


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

And Here are the Tweeters..............


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

XXX_Busa the install on these must be spectacular. A must see here.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

ZR Labs ZR25N tweeters are now in. I've had the MB in for sometime playing with the Scan 2904-60000. I thought that combo was magic, until I dropped the ZR tweeters into the car (Stock Location) Something about the windsheild slant and size that works right. 

ZR is thee most precise, accurate, Human Voice compatible, Everything I throw at them is crazy to hear in a car. String resonance on Guitars & Cellos and Violins. The body of wooden instruments you can see and feel like there in your own hands. Horns are crazy sick & and the sweet sound of Female Vocals.

For a 2 way system running IB esotar 12's in the truck. I honestly have no complaints my MB through MR is solid and true. Once I get the MR in the dash angled back in to the cabin and the tweeters put on the pillars this Car will sound Amazing looking forward to more exployeration with the ZR's


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

XXX_Busa you're phuckin crazy! No denying it, I am envious here.


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

Zvone Raspor 12M Driver
This is very serious handmade driver and IMHO capable to deliver music beautifuly....


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

@XXX Busa this is the pictures of my installation

I use it without the grill for a while....


----------



## Rupinder (Jan 25, 2011)

i thought this was a diyaudio site but this is pure porn ,audio porn it is


----------



## masswork (Feb 23, 2009)

Rupinder said:


> i thought this was a diyaudio site but this is pure porn ,audio porn it is


That red phase plug indeed reminds me to something...


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Rupinder said:


> i thought this was a diyaudio site but this is pure porn ,audio porn it is


Pure Audio Porn indeed!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Are those Aurum Cantus G1si ? I've used the AC g2si in several home systems and had very good results.


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

xxx_busa said:


> Are those Aurum Cantus G1si ? I've used the AC g2si in several home systems and had very good results.


Actually they are AMT Mundorf with Aurum Cantus Flange...


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

masswork said:


> That red phase plug indeed reminds me to something...


Hmmm that's the reason I'm not wondering why all of my buddies always touch it :laugh:


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

asawendo said:


> Hmmm that's the reason I'm not wondering why all of my buddies always touch it :laugh:


Looks great, how do they perform mid-low in that cone shape pillar?


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

asawendo Nice real nice Brah...


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

boricua69 said:


> Looks great, how do they perform mid-low in that cone shape pillar?


They are solid performer in mid-low region and give warm and natural voice to my ears.

@xxx_busa how do you like your plannar? I think they are more "car friendly" in terms of installation.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Mundorf AMTs...yummie!


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

asawendo said:


> They are solid performer in mid-low region and give warm and natural voice to my ears.
> 
> @xxx_busa how do you like your plannar? I think they are more "car friendly" in terms of installation.


I see that needs more open air in the backwards to breath. A cone shape will cancel mid-low frec,no matter if still IB. I'm not saying that doesn't sound good but it can be better. The cut hole is similar size to back frame. You need more wide open air behind the back frame and magnet to obtain rich full body.


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

boricua69 said:


> I see that needs more open air in the backwards to breath. A cone shape will cancel mid-low frec,no matter if still IB. I'm not saying that doesn't sound good but it can be better. The cut hole is similar size to back frame. You need more wide open air behind the back frame and magnet to obtain rich full body.


I see brother, thank you for your suggestion. 

There are always some trade off in car audio. So I try to balance everything as far as I can.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

And Something New to Contemplate for my Install. So Now I have Choices for my Midrange drivers. 

Fresh out of the ZR Lab 3.5 midrange - ZR9MM

These will fit nicely on the A-Pillars









or these in the Kicks - The Pillar's


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow wow wow 3,5 inch that would be nice fit in a lot of car!


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

xxx_busa said:


> And Something New to Contemplate for my Install. So Now I have Choices for my Midrange drivers.
> 
> Fresh out of the ZR Lab 3.5 midrange - ZR9MM
> 
> ...


The new 3.5 mid looks great! what is the FS and frec respond?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

pure sickness !!


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

How much do these cost? $1499/each + your left nut?


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Being the Self Appointed Spokesman here in the US.
Here are a few new ZR Labs Drivers,considering adding them to the mix of other ZR drivers I now have.
I believe these driver are magic, Amazing clarity and detail.

Sub 6.5"

















And the PLANAR 6.5 very low height


----------



## invinsible (May 4, 2009)

These are some new drivers from ZR. Their subs will have better transit response compared to a usual 12“ driver.
These will be going in, in our demo car paired with Audiowave amplifier.


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

invinsible said:


> These are some new drivers from ZR. Their subs will have better transit response compared to a usual 12“ driver.
> These will be going in, in our demo car paired with Audiowave amplifier.


Great speakers with great amps...combined with great installation and tuning. I'm sure it will be AWESOME!


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Price?


----------

